# Obsessing about size....



## Wesleysmom

I know Wes is healthy and fine, but I am amazed at how big he is getting. When do they stop growing? I keep having people stop me telling me they can't believe how big he is, they have never seen a Hav get this big. I know others on here have said their's are as much as 14 lbs and Wesley is about 11lbs. he just seems long. He is about 16 inches(from collar to tail, as much as he would let me measure!) and about 8 inches high(feet to shoulder). Does that seem average to everyone? He does need a haircut so I realize that doesn't help either! I just get so many comments when i take him somewhere, I was just wondering.
Thanks!


----------



## ivyagogo

I haven't weighed or measured Gryff lately, but he seems really long too. I like a bigger dog anyway, so I am glad. His Mommy was HUGE!


----------



## Lynn

*Obsessing about size*

I have to admit I am doing a little obsessing about size also....I just can't get over the size of Missy at 5 1/2 months she is 8.5 lbs. She is a very solid girl. I can't figure out if I am feeding her too much or what....she loves eating.


----------



## Lilly's mom

Lilly is 13 months old she is 18 inches long 10 inches tall and weighs 15.5 lbs  :becky: :laugh: Hows that?


----------



## ama0722

I get this too but I think a lot of people are comparing them to other dogs in the toy group such as Chi's, malts, yorkis, etc. And Dora looks huge next to Belle but because she is- about 2.5 times Belle's size. Hence my shoulder hurts when carrying her!

Amanda


----------



## lfung5

Both my boys are around 14 lbs. Freddie is 2 inches taller than Scudder, but Scudder is a linebacker. Freddie grew forever. He grew up until he was 2 years old. He started itty bitty, but grew slow and steady. He is not long, but 11.5-12 inches tall. Scudder looks longer, because he is shorter. He is 9.5 inches. Scudder stopped growing around 8-10 months, but has filled out. I don't think they look big. I love them the way they are. Your guys doesn't seem too big, but I am not sure how old he is.


----------



## HayCarambaMama

Sheesh, no one here has a clue WHAT a Havanese IS, much less how big they are/should be! LOL!!!
So your dogs won't be petite, they ARE beautiful, healthy, and 100% normal!
B-u-t, I obsess about weight too -- Duncan is only 10 weeks and already 5lbs. That's what Bonnie weighed at 4 months. Ah, whatever, it's just a number -- they are all still very small!!! LOL!


----------



## pjewel

I could care less what size Milo is, as long as I can still carry him when needed. Right now he's almost 11 months old, is between 12 and 13 inches long, about 10 1/2 inches tall and weighs somewhere around 12 lbs. Just perfect in my book.


----------



## good buddy

Maybe they are just commenting because he is growing so fast! Well don't they all? Rufus semed to grow really really fast in our eyes too. Every month we would say oh he is just the perfect size and THEN HE WOUDL GET BIGGER LOL! and then of course we'd say well NOW he is the perfect size. Rufus is 9 months old and 13 1/2 pounds. Of course we think he's now the perfect size! ound:

I had taken him out on "That Dam Dog Walk" here locally (at the dam) on New Years day and got to see him compared to other small and large dogs. Someone there had a Shih Tzu and told me that their dog weighed 23 pounds. Then they asked about Rufus. My boy weighs nearly half as much as their Tzu, but he looked longer, taller and fuller. The fuller was just all his fluffy coat. I know that soaking wet their dog would've beeen fuller LOL!


----------



## Havtahava

Piaget, who is Rufus' littermate and 9 months old, just went to the vet today for his latest health exam and weighed in at 16 pounds. I'll will have an official AKC wicket tomorrow so I can also measure his height, but he's a great size for a male Havanese as far as I'm concerned. I never wanted a frail or "bitchy" looking male and this guy is definitely sturdy and strong, which is what he should be.


----------



## ama0722

That is another point that some look a lot bigger than what they are. Dora is 11lbs and here she is next to her Pug friend who is 18lbs but everyone would guess Dora to be much bigger. The same thing with height, Dora is 10 1/2 inches at the whithers and the pug was 13 but if you were to guess them standing side by side with all Dora's hair, she looks a lot bigger. Might bias your guess with close she is too the food!

Amanda


----------



## Missy

Some Havs are just bigger. we got Cash at 12 wks and he was less than 6lbs by 16 weeks he was 12--OMG!!! now at a year he is much longer than tall and whopping 19 1/2 pounds. Wes is beautiful- so there will just be more to him. And he will be able to keep up better on walks--


----------



## ECudmore

*size of your dog*

Racquet is 11 months old and weighs 19 1/2 pounds. He is long, rather than tall. He is very agile and a big strong healthy boy . 
He also loves to eat.
I think each Hav like people are different.
We are happy to have a larger boy. He is a good jogging partner for my DH.

Elayne and Racquet

P.S. He weighed 17 pounds at 7 months.


----------



## irnfit

Kodi is 2 yrs old - 12.2 lbs last time I weighed him, about 11" tall and 16" long
Shelby is 1 yr - 11.4 lbs, 10.5" tall, and 15" long.


----------



## good buddy

Havtahava said:


> Piaget, who is Rufus' littermate and 9 months old, just went to the vet today for his latest health exam and weighed in at 16 pounds. I'll will have an official AKC wicket tomorrow so I can also measure his height, but he's a great size for a male Havanese as far as I'm concerned. I never wanted a frail or "bitchy" looking male and this guy is definitely sturdy and strong, which is what he should be.


Maybe Piaget is filling out quicker with all his "winner" dinners after shows! Rufus has a nice size and shape but he could still put a couple pounds on his frame and not be overwieght! Maybe I am being too stingy with the treats? :hungry:


----------



## Paige

I was the opposite, I was always worried that they would be too small. I didn't want them too little. My boys range in weight between 12-16 pounds. I perfer them on the bigger side. They are still small enough to cuddle with, but not so small that you have to worry about them getting hurt and being frail.


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Jester was just weighed at the vet on Friday~ 15.2 lbs
Havana is also 15 lbs~
Emmy is 14 lbs
Stella is 9 1/2 lbs
Daisy is just under 8 lbs
Heidi is 6 1/2 lbs at 15 weeks~


----------



## CinnCinn

Rocky was 5.69 lbs at 12 weeks, he 13.9 lbs at 8 months.
Rudy was 4 lbs at 11 weeks, he is 13 lbs at 13 months.

They are both built like lumberjacks. Sturdy little guys.


----------



## lfung5

irnfit said:


> Kodi is 2 yrs old - 12.2 lbs last time I weighed him, about 11" tall and 16" long
> Shelby is 1 yr - 11.4 lbs, 10.5" tall, and 15" long.


This is interesting:
Look at the difference of weight to size. Scudder is smaller in size, but due to his larger bones weighs a lot more than Shelby and Kodi who are larger.

Scudder is 14+ lbs, 9.5-10 inches tall, and 15.5 inches long from chest to end of butt.


----------



## Laurief

Wow, Cash & raquet have us beat by 1/2 lb.
My Lily is 19 lbs - the vet is not happy, she says she is 3 lbs overweight.
My little Lexi, is 16.5
and Logan, at 1 year old is 15 lbs. Logan is way longer and taller that the other two. 

I too like them on the larger size just for safety sake, less likely to be picked up by a hawk, and I sure know they are healthy!! But.. I alsays wanted a tiny little one - maybe my next one will be tiny


----------



## Judy A

I didn't realize that Izzy was so small compared to the norm.....I think she's about 7.5 lbs., but I don't really know her measurments. Doc is going to be much bigger as he's growing like a weed....his next appointment isn't for another week, but he's at least 7 lbs now at almost 13 weeks. I feel better seeing that some of the show dogs are bigger in weight...I thought the Hav should weight around 10 to 12 lbs..(I know weight isn't in the standard, but I just thought that was a desired weight).


----------



## Tritia

I think Cooper was right around 14lbs last time he was in to the Vet. It's a great size to me. I don't want anything too dainty, and small. Not in our busy house of kids. Even if we get a girl next time, I'm hoping she's on the bigger size.


----------



## casperkeep

I think Jillee is going to be on the small size which I like....I am not all that big myself so I was wanting a smaller dog to pick up and cuddle...I only weigh 85lbs...so she is just perfect for us. She is nine months old and weighs around 9lbs. I do not know her measurements...maybe I will have my breeder do that for me!!!!


----------



## Julie

Quincy is 10.3 pounds at 21-22 months. He was 5.3 pounds at 16 weeks. I will have to try to measure him sometime as far as heighth and length. I think he is perfect--as he is perfect to us! 

I wouldn't worry too much about weight and stuff. If the world was perfect then everyone would be 5-7" or 5- 8" and be a size 5....but we accept people and dogs how they come. True for people,animals and even your kids! Your guy Wesley is a handsome guy. The hair is very deceiving to people too. Quincy looks like he would weigh 14-15 pounds or so--when people go to pick him up,they use alot more force and strength then needed,and whip him up quick,and usually have this funny look on their faces...and say----wow! I thought he was alot heavier.


----------



## irnfit

At 12 weeks - Kodi was 3.5 lbs and Shelby was 4.5 lbs. Shelby grew at a faster rate than Kodi, so we thought she was going to be a bigger dog. Even the vet said to watch her after we had her spayed, because she might put on weight. Then she started slowing down and Kodi had a little growth spurt. He has also found an appetite, so he gained a little more weight.


----------



## Moko

*Big-boned, big-haired woman!*

We were expecting Molly to be 10 to 12 pounds.

Well, she fooled all of us, because at 16 months, she's tipping the scale at about 17 pounds...she's very long as well.

Her litter was mixed...some like her, and some a little smaller. (And mom is 16 pounds, dad is 14!)...just goes to show, ya' never know!

But I've said it before, and I'll say it again: just gives us more to hug and cuddle!

Maureen and Molly


----------



## Jane

Their growth patterns seem to differ from Hav to Hav....
Lincoln grew very fast and early and got to be 16 pounds by the end of the first year. He is now 18 pounds and muscular (not fat). He is tall and long.

Scout grew slowly, bit by bit. But now at just over 1 year, he is 15 pounds. I didn't think he would get to be that big because he was growing so slowly vs. Lincoln. He is also tall, but not long.

I think it is a great size though - they are very sturdy. I have two human boys, so I like having slightly bigger Havs!


----------



## mckennasedona

McKenna weighs between 11-12 lbs depending upon how she feels about eating in any given month. Sedona was up to 19.5 lbs but she's now down to around 16 lbs. She's a sturdy girl. I don't know how tall they are actually. Their coats interfere with an accurate measurement. I love them both the way they are and as long as they are healthy, I wouldn't change a thing.

(Kimberly, I guess your comment means you don't want your males to be girly-men... )


----------



## Havtahava

LOL! Yes, you got it Susan.  
We were at a show and one of my friends was showing her young male and the judge actually told her, "He's too bitchy" in a very snotty way. It was kinda funny, but not to her, and that always sticks in my mind now. I want a sturdy boy, not a bitchy one. I have enough bitchy male friends. LOL!


----------



## Wesleysmom

Lynn said:


> I have to admit I am doing a little obsessing about size also....I just can't get over the size of Missy at 5 1/2 months she is 8.5 lbs. She is a very solid girl. I can't figure out if I am feeding her too much or what....she loves eating.


We're 6 months and 11 lbs.


----------



## Beamer

Hmm.. after reading through this thread, its definatley not what I though it would be about.. 

Ryan


----------



## Wesleysmom

I think the hair is a huge factor in just looking at him He needs a trim, but it's soOOOO cold, I don't dare. It's probably a good thing he's not tiny, given the fact that he shares the house with a 5yo boy and an 8yo girl. Also his primary babysitter when we need one has the same age kids and a Australian Shepherd who is not tiny either!
He's just starting to get a bit heavy when I have to carry him around.


----------



## rockluvr

Lanette,
I know what you mean about being heavy to carry around. I expected that Roxie would be much smaller than I think she will end up at. At the vets yesterday she weighed 8 pounds and is ~4.5 months old. Her sister, Gracie, is half her size! Her parents are ~13 pounds (mom) and ~11 pounds (dad) so I am hoping that she levels off with her growth. It sounds like some of the website sites with hav characteristics should be updated as it sounds like many here on this forum are much larger than the "7 - 13 pound range".

Roxie really doesn't eat that much. In fact I put out her breakfast for her at 8 am, but she often doesn't eat it until noon or later. SO much different than my lab who would scarf it right up! Got to love her for who she is though - so sweet and smart - regardless of her size.


----------



## Moko

Beamer said:


> Hmm.. after reading through this thread, its definatley not what I though it would be about..
> 
> Ryan


Now THAT is FUNNY!

(Made the soda snort out of my nose!)


----------



## classeylassie

My Molly is three and eleven pounds.She is usually ten but over winter always gains a pound.I think average is suppose to be anywhere from ten to fifteen.Their body is long that is normal.Not sure but isn't a year is when they are full grown?I know it takes three years they say for the full adult coat to be in.


----------



## juliav

Bugsy is almost 19 months old and his weight is anywhere between 11.4 to 11.8 lbs, depending on how he's been eating. He is around 11" tall, but not sure if I am measuring him correctly and while he is rather fine boned, he is really sturdy, ruff and tumble kind of guy. He has to be to put up with the kind of playing my two poodles put him through. :biggrin1:


----------



## Julie

Lanette,
Don't worry----Wesley will probably slow up his growth quite abit now. It seems some lines grow quick at the start and then taper off--while others gradually increase.As long as he is a healthy guy----that's what counts! He is a cute guy!


----------



## luchetel

I have a 19.5 pound chunky monkey- and I love it! Now with my puppy, he is 3.5 months old and 5 pound- he seems so tiny to me!
(still trying to upload some pictures!)


----------



## jmortenson

Linus is just a little over 14 pounds. He looks long, too. But you are right... when he is wet, he looks half as big! Elliot weighed in at 3 pounds, 2 ozs at his first vet check. He is a huge eater! His knickname is "Piggy Pot Pie"!!!


----------



## jmortenson

Lanette,
I have been meaning to tell you... I just LOVE Wesley's face! Those dark ears against that white... how cute can you get???


----------



## amy-ciara

Amy and Ciara are sisters from different litters, look, how they look like, the tiny Amy and my big Ciara. They both stopped growing with 9 month, but they both put a little bit of weight on after 1 year.


----------



## Leslie

Tori seems to be on the small side. At 5.5 mos. she weighs 5.8 lbs. and is about 7.5 to 8 inches tall (it's really difficult to measure such a wiggly thing!) Jan suspects she'll stay small. But, you never know....!


----------



## mellowbo

Well, I just may have the smallest AND the biggest havs here, LOL> Vinny is 20 lbs, very solid and we can feel ribs easily. He's a heavy linebacker. And Lulu is 6.2 ish, tough but small. I just love carrying her around! They are from different breeders, both healthy and very active. When they are playing (constantly) size doesn't matter at all. They even eat similiar amounts!
Carole
xxoox


----------



## nancyf

Bella is 8 months old and weighs 7.5 lbs. She felt like she weighed more but I can't argue with the scale even in Bella's case! How much bigger will she get? Do they stop growing at 9 months or will they continue to grow for a full year or longer? 

Bella may only be 7.5 lbs. but she's a sturdy 7.5 lbs. She's 8.5 inches high. How do you measure the length--from the tip of the nose to the end of the rump?

When we were seeing Havanese for the first time on line, they looked so much bigger, almost like a sheep dog. And then we saw them at the dog show on TV and they looked smaller but still so big with all that hair. We finally saw one in person after Bella was born and we were surprised at how much smaller they were than we imagined. Our Bella is just the right size to sit in my lap when we travel!


----------



## EstrellaVila

I always obsess about the size of my doggies. Carmen has been a steady 16.5 lbs, but she should prob be 15 and Tito can weigh in at anywhere from 9 lbs to 11 depending on if he ate something, pooped, drank water, etc and he is a little over 6 months. He developed pretty fast and I do not think he will be growing any more, and he hasnt changed weight for weeks now. I think as long as they are not over weight (ie you can palpate (sp?) their ribs) they should be ok. - Remember beauty is in the eye of the beerholder ound:


----------



## Cheryl

Carole, has Lulu lost a bit of weight? I think I remember her being 6.4# a month ago. I am concerned about our small Havs--because I have one myself.


----------



## mellowbo

Cheryl,
To be honest I'm not sure what she weighs. She feels heavier to me. The last time I weighed her at the vets we tried 7 times and she weighed anywhere from 1.6 to 6.4, she wouldn't stay still! She is eating good and being a brat so I assume she's still ok. Sometime in May I am going to have the BAT repeated because she will be 1 year old on May 29.
Your itty bitty is adorable. How is she feeling?
xxoox


----------



## Cheryl

My itty bitty is adorable and feeling fabulous. I am constantly asked if I wanted a "mini-hav" and I always state that I knew she would be on the smaller size, but no reputable breeder would breed for smaller than standard. 

She is 7#. We sometimes weigh her by holding her on the scale and then staning on the scale ourselves and weighing again--and then subtracting our weight.

BTW--I have a son who lives in San Diego so if we ever drive to visit (and bring the dogs), I will let you know. We usually fly and Southwest does not allow dogs.


----------



## mellowbo

I would love to have you stop by!
OK, that's where I got the 6.4. I weighed myself with and without Lulu at home. 
Lulu's breeder predicted her to get to 9 1/2 lbs by all the measurements they do when they are babies. She was growing at that rate until she had her shots then she just really slowed down. In fact I don't think she gained at all between 5 to 7 months. Then she gained a little more.
She has never had the runs or thrown up or anything. She had a bat of 67/15 and the lab thought it was some kind of pancreas thing. After that she had a perfect bat and then her pre-spay fasting test was perfect too. The internist at UC Davis said to leave her alone, she is just fine.....but I'm still holding my breath. She eats the raw diet but I cook it and add chopped potato and fresh sweet peas. I stir fry it all.
You know what, secretly I love her size but I expected bigger.
xxoox


----------



## TobyBaby

It sounds like it's way too early to tell with Toby...he was 3.9 at 8 1/2 weeks which sounds kind of big? But I know they grow at different rates. To me it seems like he is growing so fast. He is 10 1/2 weeks old and I bet he weighs close to 5 lbs. He seems bigger every day.


----------



## Leslie

At 8 1/2 mos. old, I wouldn't consider Tori to be an "itty bitty" but, she is on the small side. At her spay last week she weighed 6.7 lbs.


----------



## nancyf

Is a "small" Havanese considered anything 7lbs and under when they're an adult? If not, what is "small" and what are the concerns? Our breeder said that both of Bella's parents were small so she knew the litter would be on the small size. I don't mind the smaller size but I want to be aware of problems that could come from it.

Well before Bella, we had a Jack Russell. Her breeder told us that (way back then) they were breeding smaller Jacks for the apartment dweller market on the East coast. Our Jack had kidney problems that I attributed to the small size (she was 10 lbs).


----------



## Leslie

The AKC standard says nothing about weight, only height. There used to be an inclusion of a weight range of 7-14 lbs. but, that was removed. The standard calls for the height at the whithers (shoulders) should be 8.5-11.5 in. This is for dogs 12 mos. of age and older. 

So, Nancy, to answer your question, going on the "old" info, I'd guess that under 7 lbs. would be considered small.


----------



## irnfit

I think the name of this thread should be changed. I thought it was going to be a little more _interesting_


----------



## good buddy

irnfit said:


> I think the name of this thread should be changed. I thought it was going to be a little more _interesting_


Bwahahaha!! THAT'S what I thought!!


----------



## mellowbo

OMG, I just weighed Lulu (twice) and she weighs 6.8.......


----------



## good buddy

mellowbo said:


> OMG, I just weighed Lulu (twice) and she weighs 6.8.......


Perhaps she's a late bloomer? She may surprise you again and have another little growth spurt! Way to go Lulu! eace:


----------



## Judy A

Today is Doc's 6 month birthday....I took him to the vet to get an official weight for his breeder. He is 13 lb's, 8 oz!!!!! I sure hope he stops growing a bit....he's getting harder to carry in one arm! I thought I really wanted another small one like Izzy (7.5), but I don't mind his size, I just don't want him to get much bigger.


----------



## marjrc

Judy, that's about what Ricky weighed at that age. He has been 15.5-16 lbs. since he's a year old, almost a year now, so is on the heavy side, though not an ounce overweight. Just big. And he had 10 lb. parents, go figure! lol

Yaaaayyy, for Lulu! She's going to be a porker, watch out!! ound:


----------



## trueblue

Cricket got weighed in yesterday during her visit to the vet...she's 6.2 lbs at 13 weeks! She's a little chunker!


----------



## juliav

Now Kim, we don't call our little girls chunky, we call them full figured! :biggrin1:


----------



## Me&2Girls

juliav said:


> Now Kim, we don't call our little girls chunky, we call them full figured! :biggrin1:


Full-figured. I love it. ound:ound:ound:


----------



## fibtaylo

I found this old thread and had to restart it with a similar question. I have 2 sisters from the same litter. At 17 weeks, Macie weighed 6.1 pounds and feels small and petite, while Cali weighed 6.8 pounds, but feels much sturdier. I think they will be on the smaller side, but I just don't know. They have a brother that is about 20 percent bigger then they are, so either they are small or he will be huge, lol.

Is there any kind of criteria for estimating how big they will be? For instance if they weigh X pounds at 6 months, they should weigh X pounds full grown?


----------



## Havtahava

The main criteria we have for estimating adult size is by looking at the parents and grandparents of the puppy, which is considerable easier to gauge if it is a linebreeding rather than totally unrelated dogs. However, even that can throw you off at times.


----------



## Evye's Mom

How old is Lulu?


----------



## moxie

Moxie seems (I hope) to have topped off at 11 b. 10 oz. at 15 months.
I have to carry him alot and will be keeping him trim for my own body's sake!


----------



## karin117

My Otis, a 13 months old Havanese male are 11" high and he´s weight is 14.5 lbs. He is a sturdy boy, and is in the breedstandard. 
My other Havanese weigh between 9" and 15".


----------



## Perugina

My vet doesn't worry about what the breed standard says for weight. She is more concerned about areas where she can "pinch an inch". Sophie, at 11.2 lbs is right on the edge. After doing the pinch test on her belly, she said to start watching her food/treat intake. Once the weather gets nicer here and we can take longer walks, I'm sure she will be fine. I have made it clear to everyone in the family to stop giving her people food...she's a moocher for sure!


----------



## Havtahava

Just FYI, there is no mention of weight in our breed standard, but I like the way your vet operates. I think she is wise to go by the overall condition of each individual dog.


----------



## karin117

I think you have a vet that is right on it. This comparesing is just interesting for "in general" of the breed. The weight of the individual dog should be specific for that dog. And if your vet could "pinch" and get to mutch in her hand, I guess you are on the right track. More exersice and less "jummy"...just as for us human...

I try to keep my little ones fit, but I also have a "moocher" at home...and 3 children who loves her, and feed her if I don´t watch them. And she can feed on air (like me so to get on top of this problem I try to put her on the scale regulary, and I keep a close eye on her feeding...and on the children. Sometime she has the begging eye´s that can make your heart melt, but I try to remember...1 second in the mouth (and for her, that is the absolutley truth) and the rest of your life on the ties...It does not work for me...but hopefully for her


----------



## Eva

Todd is 13 lbs and just under 10 inches tall at 10 months. He's long and lean...most people think that he weighs 8-9 lbs until they pick him up..lol


----------



## lcy_pt

Harley and Seymour went in for their 'procedure' last nite and their weights were: Seymour - 10 lbs and Harley - 14 lbs. They are six months old, solid and I can easily feel their ribs. They are both very active outside and although I follow the guidelines for their food, I also judge by what their activity level has been as well.


----------

